# Problem posting pictures on TapaTalk



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All of a sudden unable to post pictures on TapaTalk . Never had this problem. Any ideas ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Reinstalled TapaTalk App. Seems to work now.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I updated to new version. Now I have the same problem. It says the forum has disabled photo sharing from the ap. ?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok! I had to go in and change from Tapatalk hosted to attachment. (I think I am talking to myself. )  it's all good!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ha. looking at the pics its not hard to figure which style you shoot. TTF much lol. Me too actually.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378073456.501996.jpg ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378073477.246071.jpg


 Im Drooling over those pictures!

SMS


----------

